# Parcourir le contenu de son Mac avec un Apple TV ?



## RaphaelBastin (6 Juillet 2014)

je me suis toujours dis que quand on venait sur un forum de passionné d'un truc, on était rarement en mesure de poser des colles, vu que on est sensé y connaitre que dalle et s'adresser a des gens hyper calés eux....
Bin je dois avoué que là je suis un peux décus, a chaque fois que je pose une question sur un de mes soucis, mon post bien que lu pleins de fois ne suscite jamais aucune réponse..
c'est frustrant et dommage mais bon...

Dans mon post de la semaine passée je posais la question, comment pouvoir visualiser sur ma télé les filmes que je fais jouer sur mon Mac, je cherchais une passerelle comme on dit.
J ai pas eu de réponse.

un pote qui n'est absolument pas branché apple mais quand même parlé de l Apple TV, il dit que avec ca je peux parcourir le contenu multimédia de mon mac et le visualiser sur ma télé.

Quelqu'un possède t -il ce boitier et permet-il vraiment cela ?

merci


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2014)

1) le forum n'est pas une hotline, donc ça peut prendre du temps avant d'avoir une réponse
2) ton titre n'est pas du tout transparent, ce qui n'aide pas à faire comprendre ton problème
3) tu as posté au mauvais endroit, ce qui fait que tu aura encore moins de réponses puisque les "passionné d'un truc", en l'occurrence Apple TV, sont dans le forum du même nom !
4) on déménage 
5) pour râler, c'est tout en haut des forums (http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-macgeneration/)


----------



## Gwen (7 Juillet 2014)

RaphaelBastin a dit:


> je me suis toujours dis que quand on venait sur un forum de passionné d'un truc, on était rarement en mesure de poser des colles, vu que on est sensé y connaitre que dalle et s'adresser a des gens hyper calés eux....



Contrairement à ce que tu penses, ce sont des gens comme toi qui répondent sur le forum. De temps en temps, ils ont la réponse, de temps en temps non. Et comme ils sont bénévoles, ils ne sont pas toujours disponibles.

Ceci dit, je possède une Apple TV. Et j'en suis ravi.

Avec, je peux visualiser tous les fichiers se trouvant sur iTunes (sur mon Mac). Donc actuellement, il faut que tes films soient en MP4.


----------



## RaphaelBastin (8 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, j ai acheté hier mon apple TV, ca s'est connecté tout seul, super pratique, je peux voir enfin tout mes contennu présent sur mon Imac sur ma télé.
par contre deux choses m ennuies, quand je lis un filme, il passe de façon fluide sur mon Mac, alors que sur ma télé ( qui est a 4m) cela est très saccadé, je ne comprend pas ce qui se passe.
De plus quand je clique sur l icone Air play sur le mac, pour s'introniser celui-ci avec l apple TV, mon affichage écran sur le mec change, c'est plus grossier et je perd en résolution.
C 'est très bizarre....

Quelqu'un a une réponse a ca ?


----------



## Gwen (8 Juillet 2014)

Je n'ai pas de soucis de ce type. Juste de temps en temps un décalage dans le son sur les fichiers HD. 

Peut-être voir du côté de la puissance de la bande passante de ton routeur qui doit servir de passerelle.


----------



## RaphaelBastin (8 Juillet 2014)

Je viens d'avoir Apple en ligne, ils me disent que c'est normal, l Apple TV n est pas fait pour ca, ca marche oui mais pas bien.
En fait d'après eux je dois passer par Itunes pour lire mes filmes de façon optimal, le soucis c'est que dans Itunes on peut pas mettre les formats classiques que on télécharge, MKV, AVI tout ca.
d après eux je dois demander sur les forums si quelqu'un aurait un programme pour réencoder mes filmes pour qu ils soient possible de les mettre dans Itunes ( ici il y a que les mp4 qui sont acceptés)

Bref apparemment j ai pas acheté le bon truc, je pensais que cette passerelle via Airplay me permettrait de lire correctement mes filmes, c'est balo.....

Je rale


----------



## Gwen (8 Juillet 2014)

Ah oui, moi je passe toujours par iTunes. C'est à la fois plus simple et bien rangé.


----------



## RaphaelBastin (8 Juillet 2014)

Yesssssssssss

Voilà en farfouillant a gauche et a droite j ai eu une info, utiliser le programme Beamer, je viens de le télécharger et acheté ( 15 euros), c'est GENIAL comme ca marche bien !
L image est nickel, le son très bon, c'est fluide et les couleurs sont enfin pareil a celles que je vois sur l écran de mon Imac ( avant elles étaient froides et ternes)

Voilà,  c'est facile d'emplois, suffit de faire glisser le filme dans la petite fenêtre de Beamer et hop ca démarre tout seul !!!


Si ca peut aider quelqu'un ou amélioré son installe....


----------

